# What's this 88 Yota worth?



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

He's looking for a $1000, but isn't firm on it. I cut and pasted from his email. I was thinking I could fab this plow I have onto it. 6.5 western.

Here is some info on the truck:
147,00 miles 
The Good: 
New starter. 
New muffler. 
New fuel pump. 
New plugs and wires. 
4 new tires (less than 500 miles) and the spare is in VERY good condition. 
New mass air flow sensor. 
4x4 works great!

The Not So Good: 
Truck is a little rough...some dings, scratches, rust, etc....original bed replaced by stainless diamond flatbed. 
Hole in exhaust pipe above muffler (easy fix). 
One cylinder has low compression. 10-25%. It causes a miss when decelerating. It runs well though...just drove from N Raleigh to Clayton with no problems. 
Parking brake cable needs to be tightened.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Would work for the plow...I wouldn't pay $1000.00 for it, around here thats a $500.00 truck at best


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

check the frame rails inside right after the cab to back cross tube for frame rot, that's where it'll be. You said low compression on 1 cylinder... 22r's are known for cracking heads between the 3rd and fourth cylinder, it'll still run good till it finally lets go, had a few and saw a few that happened too. If the frame is clean ( NO ROT) it's a pretty good price in my book, New England prices that is, that bed looks like it has some issues though. Hope this helps, good luck


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I've never been into or bothered learning anything about Toyota trucks. It's a V6 and that would make it all the more of a pain to fix. I'm keeping in mind that this is a 21 year old beater. He said his bottom dollar is $900. That's about $200 more than what I want to pay. That flat bed does look a little funky.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

He's down to $800 now....


----------

